# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Are most people at work not very honest with their coworkers and other employees?

## toaster little

I dunno if this happens everywhere, but I feel like a lot of people at work keep things from me and don't tell me what they're thinking and what they really need to tell me.  I usually have to find out from someone else when I overhear something or when someone tells me privately.  Then there's always conversations with a supervisor or manager where they tell you stuff that they heard from other employees but you never knew.

People expect you to be honest with them though, but they're ok with lying to you  ::(: 

I've been looking at other jobs,, but people at work don't know that.  I don't think they need to know that I have plans to leave.

----------


## merc

This is a tricky situation. Most people don't like to inform someone directly when they are doing their job wrong. Right now, there are some situations at work that I'm not happy with. We have such poor management  that it is allowed to continue. I'm not a manager why can't they see what I see. Sure these girls are getting the job done during the time requirements; however, the clothing department is beginning to look like hell and a good deal of it is being caused by them or rather (us).  I've tried to talk it over with a very uninterested manager.....

There has been a few times where I was disgusted with the situation and informed the day staff. They have halted what they were doing and corrected the situation.
It's generally stupid stuff once these separates came in, but it was obvious that certain items matched as in a set, pair this top with this skirt etc.  I went got bars to make more room put them out as nicely as I could. Along came this girl and she grabbed pick armloads and shoved it on the racks like garbage. I think that there should be a certain standard we should be held accountable for.

I'm reluctant to go to management because of past experiences.

I'm looking at other jobs and even filled out an application.

----------


## Skippy

I agree about the standards thing. These days (if ever?? i seem to remember it being a lil diff in the 80s...??) no one takes their job seriously (I'd say a manager is there to maybe do such??), and as toast said people do [BEEP] behind one's back when they need to be honest enough to deal with their own issues.

Thankfully when I worked at HBC it felt like a family there everyone was all on the same page and a team, but I do know that often doesn't happen.
I'd say tho it's deffo a good idea to find something new if people don't get their [BEEP] together.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I dunno if this happens everywhere, but I feel like a lot of people at work keep things from me and don't tell me what they're thinking and what they really need to tell me.  I usually have to find out from someone else when I overhear something or when someone tells me privately.  Then there's always conversations with a supervisor or manager where they tell you stuff that they heard from other employees but you never knew.
> 
> People expect you to be honest with them though, but they're ok with lying to you 
> 
> I've been looking at other jobs,, but people at work don't know that.  I don't think they need to know that I have plans to leave.



Sadly, I've seen this happen a lot. People would rather not say anything directly to the offender, then they gossip, assume horrible things about each other, then go to the boss with a complaint. Workplaces would be so better if people just directly and honestly told each other the things that tick them off.

----------


## sanspants

> I dunno if this happens everywhere, but I feel like a lot of people at work keep things from me and don't tell me what they're thinking and what they really need to tell me.  I usually have to find out from someone else when I overhear something or when someone tells me privately.  Then there's always conversations with a supervisor or manager where they tell you stuff that they heard from other employees but you never knew.
> 
> People expect you to be honest with them though, but they're ok with lying to you 
> 
> I've been looking at other jobs,, but people at work don't know that.  I don't think they need to know that I have plans to leave.



I think it depends on the type of job. I don't know any businesspeople who are direct with one another. On the other hand, in the ER, and at the dentist office where my gf works, people are as blunt as it gets. Personally I have no problem lying to the co-workers who aren't friends, when it comes to protecting myself. If I told the truth (I'm available to work extra hours, sure, I just don't feel like it) instead of telling them I'm out of town, etc., I'd be pestered around the clock.

----------


## Skippy

> Sadly, I've seen this happen a lot. People would rather not say anything directly to the offender, then they gossip, assume horrible things about each other, then go to the boss with a complaint. Workplaces would be so better if people just directly and honestly told each other the things that tick them off.



Yup, that's exactly how too many people act, at work and otherwise, and its somethin' that really gets on my nerves. It happened to me recently and I was like "WHY can't they just come and discuss their issue with me personally instead of keeping me forever in the dark, while going to someone else and getting me in trouble with them?" this is why the world needs to work on that wonderful thing called 'communication'. If someone as such did come to me personally, it would have turned out much better than  it did, because if someone approaches me with the intention of finding a positive/peaceful solution to the issue, they find that I'm very cooperative and understanding.
One of the things I used to work with people on is proper communication and it worked wonders with a lot of people I knew that asked for my help when they had problems as such they didn't know how to solve or were too afraid to bring up to the person involved. 

I agree that more people need to be honest. Humans are very dishonest by nature....  ::(:  but people can be better than that, surely.

----------

